# The secret to CRISPY waffles???



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I like waffles that are crispy on the outside, kind of like the ones from waffle house. Whenever I make waffles they are more spongey. Is it my recipe or my waffle maker? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

I make a ton of waffles up on day one, then put the in the toaster to reheat the rest of the week. The waffles coming out of the toaster are always nice and crispy!

Other than that, I have no advice.


----------



## nebula5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Just a guess, but it might have to do with the amount of oil you use in the batter. One of the recipes I have calls for 1/2 cup per batch, which is a lot more than pancakes would have in a batch (1-2 Tbsp.)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure. I had a waffle maker, but gave it to Goodwill. I had the same trouble...pretty sure that the thing never got hot enough to make them crispy. My waffle maker was one of those with different inserts that made it a panini maker also. What brand is yours?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Shiney grids, not dark (same thing as with cookie sheets).
Brush grids with butter (top and bottom) before each waffle.
Pour enough batter in to separate the grid plates as it cooks so steam escapes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Adding corn starch to your batter will make waffles crispy. I add about 3 tablespoons. To make waffles fluffy beat egg whites and sugar together to almost make a meringue.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

My waffle maker is a small GE one that I got on clearance, it has a dark non stick grid.

I'll try a lower oil recipe and the corn starch suggestion as well.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Wouldn't adding a little sugar to the batter tend to also make them crispier? Too much however and they would probably stick. 

I also agree with adding oil.
---
On a slightly different note---for fluffy, lighter pancakes use soda water instead of regular.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Sourdough waffle recipes generally produce crispy waffles.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The best waffle recipe is the one from Cook's Illustrated. I do add a couple of things. 

1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 egg, separated
7/8 oz, buttermilk
1 Tbsp sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla
3 Tbsp melted and cooled butter

Heat waffle iron. Whisk together dry ingredients in medium bowl. In small bowl, whisk egg yolk, buttermilk, vanilla, and butter. 

Beat egg white until it holds a two inch peak.

Add liquid ingredients to dry ingredients in a thin, steady stream while mixing gently with a spatula. Gently fold in egg white.

Cook on waffle iron following manufacturers instructions ( 2 to 5 minutes ). Serve immediately.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Are you eating them right out of the waffle maker, or trying to make enough for family and then serving all at once? Mine come out of the waffle iron crispy, but if I try to 'save' them on a platter until there are enough for all five of us to sit down to breakfast together, they aren't crispy anymore.

Other than that, I haven't had problems with them and my waffle iron does have dark plates.

This is the recipe I use: (kudos to Betty Crocker)
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1/2 cup veg. oil
1 3/4 cups milk
1 tbsp sugar
4 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt.

Heat the waffle iron (mine has 'light' 'medium' and 'dark' settings and I always use the 'medium'). Beat eggs in a medium bowl, then sitr in remaining ingredients just until smooth. Grease the plates on the waffle iron. Pour batter into waffle iron, close the lid, bake about 5 minutes (this might vary depending on your iron and what setting you use).


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Kris in MI said:


> Are you eating them right out of the waffle maker, or trying to make enough for family and then serving all at once? Mine come out of the waffle iron crispy, but if I try to 'save' them on a platter until there are enough for all five of us to sit down to breakfast together, they aren't crispy anymore.


:smack:smack:smack


----------



## Starting out (May 29, 2011)

I have a cast iron waffle iron that makes them crispy every time. But they are the thinner, old-fashioned style. We love them!


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a Belgian waffle maker, and hubby likes to make waffles from a box mix... adding ICE-COLD club soda in place of the water called for makes for some unbelievably light, crispy, melt-in-your-mouth waffles, the best I have had anywhere, homemade or otherwise.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I find I get crispier waffles if I use soured milk instead of buttermilk. I have a belgian waffle maker and use my Mom's old, old recipie and they sure do turn out crispy and light.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Alice in TX/Mo is correct! The real secret to wonderful crispy waffles is to separate the eggs and beat the whites till stiff before adding them in. Even then just fold in the whites, don't beat 'em. makes great waffles. My recipe is very similar to Alice's and used to make them all the time. Good luck. Hmmm.... I'm thinking about waffles this weekend! Oh and I also like to make a couple big batches, let them cool completely, and freeze them with waxed paper in between the waffles. An old icecream tub makes a good keeper for the frozen round waffles.


----------

